# similarities between Audi and Porsche



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok Just trying to do a little research for a project of mine
I have heard that a Porsche V8 (I believe from the 928) and maybe any of the 944 4 or 5 cylinders has a similar bellhousing bolt pattern to a 3.6 liter Audi V8
Does anyone know if the belhousing will bolt up so I can use the torque tube and rear mounted transaxle from the Porsche.
Also I have heard that a 5 speed V8 Audi is pretty rare so will the flywheel and clutch work on the Audi as well
does anyone have any links to find such info


----------

